# Private Channels on DD Direct Plus



## hdsk.23 (Sep 15, 2006)

I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING
THIS IS FOR ONLY POLL/VIEWS PURPOSE POST
Please read this full as it is not a joke.....
If you are using DD Direct Plus dish then i want to tell u some thing about that. u know that we can watch all channels of Dish Tv(zee network dish) on our dd direct plus. Here is itz proof- select that private channel say discovery channel. Now u might receive a message "Service Scrambled" but now check out that channel streangth & quality. it is showing-working & now check out that set-top box back side, u will see a com1 port to connect it to computer. I am working on it. As i am not having any good knowlege about electronics i am unable to get it. According to my knowlege we will have to change its deencrypter in the set-top box or it can be cracked by software may be. Please mail me back if anyone think about it...................
Just give ur views/poll
__________
for any query mail me at hdsk_23@yahoo.com


----------



## n2casey (Sep 15, 2006)

You r talking about some illegal stuff which is not allowed here. Better to look anywhere else.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 16, 2006)

bro u wanna go to jail by posting this in an open forum


----------



## hdsk.23 (Sep 16, 2006)

I am not going to crack anything. I am just asking that can it be possible. Make ur poll/views.......
This will only for geeks plz
__________
it seems that there is no geek in digit's form site............................
as there is no reply/views??????????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 16, 2006)

If that was available why wouldnt I use it to get live movie telecast that is on air to a theatre all the time?


----------



## hdsk.23 (Sep 16, 2006)

QwertyManiac 
just think dd dish catch channels from air & dish tv(zee tv dish) also from air. means signal comes from air & y cant we catch that one also. As dd-dish set-top boxes also shows itz strength??????????


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 16, 2006)

Cause they're encrypted, duh, just build your own set top and maybe you shall succeed.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Sep 17, 2006)

no i dont think that they are encrypted. i think the decoder in dd set-top box has just blocked frequency range that's it does'nt shows private channels but receives its signal


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 17, 2006)

The channels are encrytped dear hdsk.23 coz frequency blocking is way more difficult and wat id 2moro DDD+ starts these channels will every one buy a new STB?


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 17, 2006)

Just because there is Computer portability it doenst mean that the singles can be scrambled and cracked. Tata Dish tv has Usb port better than the com port on DD however we cannot decrypt the signals live time or anyway...
  Bad Luck mate...Right now buying the channel is the only option...


----------



## hdsk.23 (Sep 18, 2006)

what is going to happen if we changed ddd+ de-encrypter with dish tv one???
rest of all remains same......
there is a com1 port at the back of stb of ddd+ but no software for itz interface


----------



## Josan (Sep 21, 2006)

Good ,thats the same point on which am working


----------

